# todays milling



## daugher12

Milled up a smallish red oak today. I got some nice quartersawn out of it. I also cracked open another spalted maple too.

[attachment=15821][attachment=15822][attachment=15823][attachment=15824][attachment=15825]


----------



## NYWoodturner

Am I the only one that sees a female form in that maple ?


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Am I the only one that sees a female form in that maple ?



I guess so because I did everything but stand on my head to see her.


----------



## Wildthings

NYWoodturner said:


> Am I the only one that sees a female form in that maple ?



You mean this one or the other one LOL 

[attachment=15828]


----------



## jimmyjames

I havent ever been a fan of oak but that first picture does it for me, that looks really nice!


----------



## Kevin

jimmyjames said:


> I havent ever been a fan of oak but that first picture does it for me, that looks really nice!



All 1/4 sawn oak looks like that to some degree or better no matter if it's red or white. Many other species look like that too - in fact all do that have medullary rays, but they present themselves differently depending on any number of factors. My point is if you like that look you are passing up a lot of fun by thinking you don't like the look of oak. 

You're probably used to flat sawn as most end users are. For commercial reasons flat or plain sawn (same thing different terms) has always been pushed because it's more profitable to saw at the mill. Much less waste vis a vis you get what makes money for the producer.


----------



## NYWoodturner

[attachment=15829]

Without going too far ( hopefully )


----------



## hobbit-hut

WOW , I told my sister to stay out of the woods. But no, she never listens to me. Next she'll be centerfold it WB calendar. :naughty2: NAUGHTY GIRL INDEED


----------



## David Van Asperen

I REALLY like the idea of a Wood Barter calander. I Really do .Yep that needs to happen.


----------



## davduckman2010

wow thats realy sharp looking wood i have some red oaks that are behemouths 15 to 20 feet around there real giants hmmmm interesting :scratch_one-s_head:


----------



## Kevin

Ahhhh-so says the blind man. I see her now. Good thing she's wearing that bikini top or we'd have to call that winky tinky. 

:lolol:


----------



## daugher12

davduckman2010 said:


> wow thats realy sharp looking wood i have some red oaks that are behemouths 15 to 20 feet around there real giants hmmmm interesting :scratch_one-s_head:



WOW! that's crazy! I wouldn't want to mill one myself, but I sure would like to watch and see the joy that was inside! 

I haven't been milling long, only a couple of years. Everyone knows about QSWO and it is beautiful, but QSRO is really nice too. I've never really seen much red oak that was actually quartersawn. The guy that gave me pointers on sawing was a threw and threw guy. He never leveled a log to account for taper. He would slap it on the mill and go at it. He'd get QS but it might only be on one end of a board. It wasn't until I got my mill that I learned how to get the best show. I had a nice RO one day and decided for giggles to quarter it just to see what I got. Man, it was crazy! I got a few 20" QS boards that were outstanding. After that I've been hooked.


----------



## Mike1950

daugher12 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow thats realy sharp looking wood i have some red oaks that are behemouths 15 to 20 feet around there real giants hmmmm interesting :scratch_one-s_head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! that's crazy! I wouldn't want to mill one myself, but I sure would like to watch and see the joy that was inside!
> 
> I haven't been milling long, only a couple of years. Everyone knows about QSWO and it is beautiful, but QSRO is really nice too. I've never really seen much QSRO that was actually quartersawn. I had a nice RO one day and decided for giggles to quarter it just to see what I got. Man, it was crazy! I got a few 20" QS boards that were outstanding. After that I've been hooked.
Click to expand...


I think Kevin is Right- we have seen so much flat sawn red oak that everyone assumes it is the standard. Even plain 1/4 sawn can be ho hum but just like all woods some of it is over the top. I made 2 of my boxes this fall out of red oak that was incredible. Nice wood is nice wood no matter what it is called.


----------



## Kevin

David Van Asperen said:


> I REALLY like the idea of a Wood Barter calander. I Really do .Yep that needs to happen.



Actually that's a fantastic idea. I'll institute that for sure. We'll need to have some wood pic entries and all. Great idea David!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have always been a fan of any kind of oak, a lot of people give it a bad rap, dunno why. Craftsman period furniture was made of mostly oak and it stood the test of time. It's strong, cheap, beautiful, plentiful, and very underated, imo.


----------



## davduckman2010

i have one of those giants thats been tip over since iv own my place over ten years dont know how long before that it went down, looked like it was rotten no bark i cut some small burls of it and that sucker is still rock solid . its 10 ft around. i think ill cut her up and see whats in side worst that could happen a boat load of firewood yep duck


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> David Van Asperen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY like the idea of a Wood Barter calander. I Really do .Yep that needs to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's a fantastic idea. I'll institute that for sure. We'll need to have some wood pic entries and all. Great idea David!
Click to expand...


Some how I answered this on another thread. :dash2::dash2: 
It could be the "play board of the month calendar" :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> i have one of those giants thats been tip over since iv own my place over ten years dont know how long before that it went down, looked like it was rotten no bark i cut some small burls of it and that sucker is still rock solid . its 10 ft around. i think ill cut her up and see whats in side worst that could happen a boat load of firewood yep duck



I have seen downed oaks in the woods that sat so long that all the bark and sap wood rotted off and the heart wood was still good and solid and very wet. When it was milled and dried it was fine.


----------



## CodyC

That red oak is pretty, as is the spalted maple. On another forum someone noted that the figure's right "cup" resembled Neil Young.

[attachment=15916]

Was the red oak QS or did that plank come from the middle of a flat-sawn log? It looks like it has the pith running through it.


----------



## hobbit-hut

I have some curly oak which is something I haven't seen a lot of. I like oak in general.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have one of those giants thats been tip over since iv own my place over ten years dont know how long before that it went down, looked like it was rotten no bark i cut some small burls of it and that sucker is still rock solid . its 10 ft around. i think ill cut her up and see whats in side worst that could happen a boat load of firewood yep duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen downed oaks in the woods that sat so long that all the bark and sap wood rotted off and the heart wood was still good and solid and very wet. When it was milled and dried it was fine.
Click to expand...


Yep here too. There's tens of thousands of standing dead red oaks in my county alone that are spalted and solid. Very common to find them like that. Many do have areas of punk of course b ut you can still get plenty of solid spalted wood from most of them.


----------



## HomeBody

Kevin said:


> Yep here too. There's tens of thousands of standing dead red oaks in my county alone that are spalted and solid. Very common to find them like that. Many do have areas of punk of course b ut you can still get plenty of solid spalted wood from most of them.



What killed them? Drought? Gary


----------



## Kevin

We have several different diseases affecting our oaks down here, the one getting the red oaks the most is called oak wilt. It kills them in a hurry so the wood doesn't have time to rot from the inside out it pretty much starts rotting at the same rate all the way through, so the wood stays usable for quite a while as the various fungi attack it and it spalts.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Here in Michigan it's the gypsy moths, they spray for them and it does help.


----------

